# Watson's Kaby Lodge Archery Talk Member Exclusive Package



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Ever dream of doing a Canadian Fly-in fishing trip?? For the month of August and early September 2013, Watson’s Kaby Lodge is offering a special fishing package for Archery Talk members- 4 days of fabulous fishing for Walleyes and Northern pike on one of Ontario’s premier fly in only lakes, all inclusive for $1200.00 per person. Package price includes airfare to the lodge and return from Wawa Ontario, all meals, accommodations, boat motor and fuel, 2 dozen minnows per day per person, full use of all the amenities at the lodge and taxes.

Email at: [email protected], call toll-free at 1-877-484-1672 or PM Northern Archer on Archery Talk for details or reservations and mention you saw the special on Archery Talk.

http://www.kabyswildernessvacations.ca/

AT News


----------

